# Where Children Sleep....



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2011)

http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/04/where-children-sleep/

Interesting project:

August 4, 2011, _
_
*‘Where Children Sleep’*

James Mollison



> BIOGRAPHY
> James Mollison was born in Kenya in 1973 and grew up in England. After studying Art and Design at Oxford Brookes University, and later film and photography at Newport School of Art and Design, he moved to Italy to work at Benetton’s creative lab, Fabrica. His work has been widely published throughout the world including by Colors, The New York Times Magazine, the Guardian magazine, The Paris Review, The New Yorker and Le Monde. His latest book Disciples was published in October 2008 following its’ first exhibition at Hasted Hunt Gallery in New York. In 2007 he published The Memory of Pablo Escobar- the extraordinary story of ‘the richest and most violent gangster in history’ told by hundreds of photographs gathered by Mollison. It was the original follow-up to his work on the great apes – widely seen as an exhibition including at the Natural History Museum, London, and in the book James and Other Apes (Chris Boot, 2004). Mollison lives in Venice with his wife.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2011)

It's very nicely shot. An interesting concept etc etc etc. But, I find it so fucking contrived it's offensive. It's like he's gone out to find children to fit in with his preconceived ideas and dressed them up.

Stereotypical bollocksness that tells me this guy hasn't really ever lived in the real world.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> ...Stereotypical bollocksness that tells me this guy hasn't really ever lived in the real world.



It would have been impossible to have pleased everyone.

Yes all the American kids seem well off compared to the poor foreign kids.

I bet there are poor kids in America whose sleeping arrangements would rival a Kenyans.

I liked the simply composed photos of the kids.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rutita1 said:


> http://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/04/where-children-sleep/
> 
> Interesting project:
> 
> ...



What's the world coming to when even the writers of one-paragraph bios don't know the correct use of the apostrophe?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2011)

The kids in 15 and 18 are both members of the Rendille tribe: but kid 15 apparently sleeps on a tripod stool in the middle of the Kalahari, while kid 18 sleeps in a dome made out of cattle hide and plastic.

What gives? Is this some sort of upward social mobility?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 12, 2011)

weltweit said:


> It would have been impossible to have pleased everyone.
> 
> Yes all the American kids seem well off compared to the poor foreign kids.
> 
> ...



I like the little mini sledgehammers and axes on the shoulders of some of the kids.

Also, that Appalachian girl - the family can afford dolls. Why not cough up the money for a green plastic bag to cover that hole in the ceiling?


----------

